# New Airline Travel Security Rules!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm sure we're all aware of this:

*NO LIQUIDS OR GELS OF ANY KIND WILL BE PERMITTED IN CARRY-ON BAGGAGE. SUCH ITEMS MUST BE IN CHECKED BAGGAGE.*

This includes all beverages, shampoo, suntan lotion, creams, tooth paste, hair gel, and other items of similar consistency

_Exceptions: Baby formula and breast milk if a baby or small child is traveling and medicines, which must be presented for inspection at the checkpoint._

Details on the TSA site:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Now in the grand scheme of things, this is nothing, and I am sure this will raise a few chuckles, but this is really playing havoc with the World's this weekend in Glasgow. The number one rule of flying with your pipes is DO NOT CHECK YOUR PIPES! We all have cases for flying that fit in carry on. However, all pipes are now being checked. Two members for Simon Fraser, constantly in the top three bands, have already arrived safely in Glasgow only to have their pipes sent to parts unknown. These are world class musicians, one can imagine what their instruments mean to them, totally apart from any monetary value and then not being able to compete on your personal instrument to boot


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*More new regulations*

Here is the latest:

https://www.latimes.com/travel/printedition/la-tr-subntb13aug13,1,2951757.story?coll=la-headlines-travel


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

One of the few surviving 'Connies' still sits rakishly at Camarillo Airport just before the Outlet center, her Art Deco triple tail catching the morning and evening sunrises like some Fritz Lang interpretation of Stonehenge. I've threatened this before. If I win the lottery I'm buying a small fleet of vintage ships, hiring Patricia Neal lookalike STEWARDESSES and senior pilots forced into retirement who wear Bay Rhum aftershave. MY security will be simple, profiling based on reading clothing labels INSIDE the clothing. I'm going to be rich.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Does anyone think this latest will fuel an increase in inter-continental travel by boat? We are thinking that for extended stay trips with a heavy load of luggage, we might try a cruise ship. We're looking into a Feb 2008 trip to Hawaii travelling by boat.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Be thankful you are travelling with pipes and not a larger instrument.

A Russian orchestra has just finished performing in London. The insurance on their instruments does not let them check them in. Therefore, the entire orchestra is going home to Russia by train from London, so that they can carry the instruments with them.


----------

